# Is this legal!



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.bettasfighter.com/About-Betta-fighter/training-betta-fighter.html. If this is legal.. Then this is a sick world we live in. Read the website. This is disgusting


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's in Thiland, it's legal there


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

That dude/gal didn't even use proper grammar with there teethes, they clearly safwed the English languadge.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

That is disgusting. And animal abuse.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a cruel world we live in, kids. Tho, we can all make a positive difference within our own scale. And if everyone did....


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Is betta fish fighting banned in the United States? I assumed it was, but I guess I do not know for sure. I know dog and rooster fights are illegal.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I do not believe fish are protected by animal cruelty laws I could be wrong but I do not believe they are


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, there is a difference between animal cruelty and "animal cruelty". "Animal cruelty" is what is, by law, an illegal way to treat and harm animals. Animal cruelty is just anything that is harmful and cruel towards animals. One is law, one is your conscience telling you that it is wrong. Because of that, animal cruelty, not what is technically "animal abuse" or "animal cruelty" by law, but what is triggered by your judgment, is different for everyone. Some people think it is horrible to leave a dog outside overnight. Some people think it is fine. In that case, most of us on the forum (generalization and estimation) believe that this website promotes animal cruelty and should be considered "animal cruelty" by law.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Again the website is from Thailand. It's legal there


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Again the website is from Thailand. It's legal there


Yes, I think most saw your first post, what are the laws regarding betta fighting in other parts of the world. In Thailand it may be legal because it probably has some cultural history argument. But, in countries like the US, Canada or Europe there is no cultural argument about betta fighting. Fighting other species of animal is considered illegal in the US context, but is it the same for fish?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would think A/C doesn't give a rats *ss about fish fighting since I really doubt someone would call them about two people fighting fish. TBH, it would cut into the time responding to more severe animal abuse.


----------

